
Linux Desktop Environment Face-Off: Which GUI Is Best - jlpcsl
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/linux-desktop-environment-face-off
======
modzu
gnome has taken some heat lately so i feel obliged to share some love for it.
it's a great DE in that it stays out of my way when i want it to and it offers
subtle help to things i need it to (window manage, multitask, etc). i think in
2020 it beats them all (including macos and win) ️

~~~
thekyle
There's lots to like about GNOME. I would say its one of the most polished
desktops with lots of first party apps for it. It definitely has the best
search of any DE. But I would have a hard time recommending it to most people
I know (at least vanilla GNOME). It just breaks too many workflows.

They removed desktop icons which I don't use but lots of people do. The
removed the minimize and maximize buttons meaning you either have to close
apps or move them to another desktop. The most annoying one for me is that
they removed the system tray which just straight up broke a bunch of apps
(mostly sync clients like Dropbox).

Now, all of those features can be added back with extensions (which may break
in a future release) but I don't thing most people want to deal with that.

Thankfully there are distros like Ubuntu and Manjaro that patch GNOME and add
back in missing features.

~~~
modzu
grab gnome tweaks (some distros include it). it exposes many of those native
settings for you (desktop icons, min/maximize buttons, etc)

~~~
thekyle
Cool, I didn't know desktop icons was an option in Tweaks now. I'll check that
out next time I use Fedora.

------
dilandau
Xfce is undoubtedly my favorite, but it's gradually adopting all the trendy
crap they're strongarming into gtk. Expect full client side decorations and
super huge widgets in the next release.

~~~
stOneskull
I love the fun configurability of Xfce. And that it stays lite even with all
the goodies installed. Recently been appreciating Cinnamon for kinda the
opposite, in that I don't think about tweaking much, it's just simple and
standard for my old brain; balanced, like this article says.

------
leephillips
What concrete advantage does a desktop environment offer me over just running
a window manager like dwm? I've tried it both ways, and all the desktops seem
to do is take up resources while offering little in return. Can you describe a
significant way that your desktop improves your computing life?

~~~
wazzaps
Good defaults

~~~
leephillips
I've asked this question several times, and this is the best answer I've seen
yet.

------
panpanna
Which is the best? I don't know.

Which should you use? The same as most other people, so we can get some actual
work done. Right now thats gnome.

Having a crazy efficient setup that only you in the office understand isn't
good for collaboration.

